# First time sex toy user



## 1marriedlady (Mar 27, 2015)

Sex with my DH is few and far between, So I thought I'd try a little self pleasuring with a toy. (I hope to introduce it to hubby eventually.)

Never had one before and I have to say the sales clerk at the store was amazing. Once I stopped blushing and he went through the options - we found one for me.

OMG I can't believe I went this long without having one. Ladies don't feel shy or shame. Go get one!!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Sorry you were in the dark for so long sister, but at least you're in the gang now. Woot!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Christmas in April?


----------



## 1marriedlady (Mar 27, 2015)

Faithful Wife said:


> Sorry you were in the dark for so long sister, but at least you're in the gang now. Woot!


My eyes are wide open now. LOL


----------



## 1marriedlady (Mar 27, 2015)

peacem said:


> Good for you. Definitely try and introduce it into your marriage because it doesn't compare when there is someone enjoying it with you.
> 
> The great thing about being a woman in 2015 is that there is very little shame or embarrassment about owning a sex toy, or going into a shop to purchase one. Hopefully we no longer make the assumption that strong female sexuality is something for someone of dubious character. It is something to be enjoyed and appreciated every day.


I still need time to get to know what I like with it, and I really don't know IF hubby will like it. He's not that adventurous. So I'm nervous about how he will react.

But I will bring it up. Eventually.


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

1marriedlady said:


> I still need time to get to know what I like with it, and I really don't know IF hubby will like it. He's not that adventurous. So I'm nervous about how he will react.
> 
> But I will bring it up. Eventually.


i feel some men are irrational about sex toys. know that he will find out about it eventually. you know your hubby better than anyone. just don't let him find out about it on his own.

BTW, my wife and i have experimented with toys for years. been a great addition to our sex life. if you would like toy advice, let me know. we've pretty much weeded out the bad ones. also, i can point you to some good resources. (this goes for any readers)


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

1marriedlady said:


> Sex with my DH is few and far between, So I thought I'd try a little self pleasuring with a toy. (I hope to introduce it to hubby eventually.)
> 
> Never had one before and I have to say the sales clerk at the store was amazing. Once I stopped blushing and he went through the options - we found one for me.
> 
> OMG I can't believe I went this long without having one. Ladies don't feel shy or shame. Go get one!!


Amazon is your friend.
No blushing, endless options, discreet packaging, two day shipping. Hell, I don't even buy my dog food at the store anymore.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> Christmas in April?


Christmas came early! :rofl:

I really love the glass. So much.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good eveining
the good vibrations online shop is also great. They have extensive customer reviews and don't seen to filter them to only have the good ones. 



UMP said:


> Amazon is your friend.
> No blushing, endless options, discreet packaging, two day shipping. Hell, I don't even buy my dog food at the store anymore.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

1marriedlady said:


> I still need time to get to know what I like with it, and I really don't know IF hubby will like it. He's not that adventurous. So I'm nervous about how he will react.
> 
> But I will bring it up. Eventually.


Congratulations! Good for you, taking more responsibility for your own sexual satisfaction.

By all means learn how to use your toy and your stages of arousal.

When the time comes may I suggest that you first talk to your husband and then "experiment" with him on creating a simultaneous orgasm that the two of you share. Tell him your goal and that it may take a while to achieve it, but that it is something you want to try and some of your friends have said if can be wonderful. That way he may have something to look forward to that he would really enjoy. 

When a man is arroused, a womans vaginal muscle contractions can really put him over the top quickly and it feels so very special to both climax at the same time, at least opinion. If you know what gets you to the point of climax and how you can edge or stretch it out for yourself then you can by communicating with your husband as he becomes more aroused time thing for the both of you with your toy (especially doggy style).

Good luck, explore and enjoy!


----------



## Sandie (Mar 31, 2015)

I've been using one since I was 11. Stole it out of mom's dresser, she didn't even miss it she had so MANY!


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Sandie said:


> I've been using one since I was 11. Stole it out of mom's dresser, she didn't even miss it she had so MANY!


I think that happens a lot!


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

1marriedlady said:


> Sex with my DH is few and far between, So I thought I'd try a little self pleasuring with a toy. (I hope to introduce it to hubby eventually.)
> 
> Never had one before and I have to say the sales clerk at the store was amazing. Once I stopped blushing and he went through the options - we found one for me.
> 
> OMG I can't believe I went this long without having one. Ladies don't feel shy or shame. Go get one!!


My wife hosted a toy party a few months ago and at first, her friends were nervous if "a guy" (me) was in the house. So I got kicked out for the day.

Attendance went from 4 to 25. 

Women getting masturbation devices together is something that men would never do, but they really like their toys.

All power to 'em.


----------



## Aspydad (Oct 17, 2013)

Sandie said:


> I've been using one since I was 11. Stole it out of mom's dresser, she didn't even miss it she had so MANY!


I thought you Mom died when you where young?? How old are you??


----------



## Sandie (Mar 31, 2015)

She died when I was 14 thank you for remembering my story!

I'm older than 20 and younger than 40!


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

Sandie said:


> I've been using one since I was 11. Stole it out of mom's dresser, she didn't even miss it she had so MANY!


we have many toys. many my wife wouldn't mind missing but if my daughter took one of her favorites....you can guarantee something would be done about it.

at 11, did you already know what those things in her dresser were for?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

michzz said:


> My wife hosted a toy party a few months ago and at first, her friends were nervous if "a guy" (me) was in the house. So I got kicked out for the day.
> 
> Attendance went from 4 to 25.
> 
> ...


But they pass around porn to each other and discuss it, which is really rather gross to me.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

MarriedGuy221 said:


> I always talk to the women working the stores... I flat out ask them if they have tried this or that - why shoud I be embarrassed - they're the ones working at the sex shop and I don't have their equipment. *They are always very honest when it is clear I am interested and tell them what we like.*


Hate to burst your bubble, but they are always honest with everyone, since they are in fact sales staff and they are there to answer questions and sell things.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WK3ik_3qv4

enjoy :smthumbup:


----------



## Sandie (Mar 31, 2015)

bubba29 said:


> we have many toys. many my wife wouldn't mind missing but if my daughter took one of her favorites....you can guarantee something would be done about it.
> 
> at 11, did you already know what those things in her dresser were for?


Of course!



I lost my virginity not long after that!


----------



## brownmale (Apr 20, 2015)

One better: i bought my partner a couple of vibrators... since she's shy about using them, I often decide for her  She hasn't been very fast at climaxing, so I've often lent a hand. Metaphorically and otherwise....

I think a sex toy can improve a couple's sex life. We also sometimes watch porn together (though she starts off by being squeamish, and then begins to enjoy).


----------



## leon2100 (May 13, 2015)

my wife of 50 years has used vibrator for the past 40. Always during PIV. She's always assured of at least 5 - 6 O's and won't PIV without her vib.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

We have the toys. It was more of a curiosity for my W. She prefers without but wanted to try. She has a running joke with her cousin that involves a toy called the Dolphin. 

I do recall when we were first married she went to a sex toy party. Brought me home a set of anal beads.  She thought I would like them. Not my cup of tea. I decided to put them out on our yard sale table that summer.


----------



## leon2100 (May 13, 2015)

my wife has said to me to memorable quotes: 1. I don't know why more women don't use them; 2. We probably would not still be having sex after 50 yrs of marriage if it hadn't been for the vibrator.

I buy the toys and we've had several, but my wife has one (electric back massager) that is always plugged in and between our pillows. We also have an Hitachi plug in next to it. (I use it on her and me)


----------



## leon2100 (May 13, 2015)

my wife has said to me to memorable quotes: 1. I don't know why more women don't use them; 2. We probably would not still be having sex after 50 yrs of marriage if it hadn't been for the vibrator.

I buy the toys and we've had several, but my wife has one (electric back massager) that is always plugged in and between our pillows. We also have an Hitachi plug in next to it. (I use it on her and me)


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

Toys have been a wonderful addition for us. I have my preferences and some that are used just once in a while. Glass is great for temperature play and it is super easy to clean. I really like this site for my toys. Welcome to A Place For Passion! They have great prices, wide variety and quick shipping. 

We like to use them on each other. I am not sure how many men would be open to it, but a small vibe on the perineum, right below the testes, can really take things to new heights. Please talk to your partner about this first, a shocker could put an end to any play.


----------

